# Jumps



## CanadaBoy17 (Jan 2, 2016)

Any tips on hitting bigger jumps? Kind of nervous lol


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

Since you have now started two separate threads - this one saying you're nervous about jumps, and another saying you're nervous about rails - maybe you should stay out of the terrain park.:whiteflag:

Alternatively, I recommend subscribing to the Snowboard Addiction online tutorials. They are excellent and should help get you through the park comfortably.


----------



## Mrchang47 (1 mo ago)

How do I stop my board from going above my head when I try to send it a little bigger?


----------

